# Eliminar onda electromagnetica en un area



## tinchoball (Abr 12, 2021)

Hola gente del grupo!

Estoy involucrado en un proyecto el cual nos esta dando un problema particular que no estamos dando en la tecla. 

En una planta cerealera se busca poner antenas RFID de ancho de banda 800-900MHz, 70° de amplitud (adjunto lóbulo de emisión). 
El concepto a seguir es que al pasar un camión con tag RFID pegado en su vidrio parabrisas la antena emita una señal, exite el tag, este responda mientras la antena este en modo reader y muestre la patente en pantalla del sector, así, se puede hacer seguimiento del camión en los distintos sectores.

La problemática: cada sector tiene calles, en cada calle hay una antena, al darse la situación de que dos camiones se encuentren en posición de lectura al mismo tiempo una de las antenas lee dos tags, el de su calle y el de al lado al mismo tiempo, generando una problemática en el software. Esto sucede en un porcentaje de camiones, no son todas las veces que pasa la condición.

Soluciones planteadas y realizadas hasta ahora:

- Se dispuso de una malla metálica con cuadrados de 2x2cm entre calles para intentar que la onda no pase al otro lado. (sigue pasando)
- Se cambio la malla por una de 1x1cm (sigue pasando en algunas veces)
- Cambiar la malla por tela mosquitera (no mejoro y es problemático porque se llena de basura)
- Crear una jaula al rededor de la antena para eliminar la dispersión lateral y así poder direccionar la onda. (sigue pasando)
- Jugar con la potencia de emisión y sensibilidad de lectura por soft (intentamos miles de veces pero no es dependiente de esta situación, necesitamos cancelar la onda lateral)

Pregunta: Si conecto al negativo del emisor la malla metálica para poder mandar a masa las ondas que toquen la misma, realmente las cancelo o pasarían de todas formas?

Toda propuesta nueva será bienvenida, como dato extra, las antenas ya fueron compradas hace años, implementado tableros, soft y hard para los mismos, no es una posibilidad cambiar las antenas por unas de menor ángulo (mas direccionales).

PD: me encantaría poder subir fotos reales pero no están permitidas las fotos, sepan disculpar!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 12, 2021)

Hola caro Don tinchoball , y si armase unas placas mectalicas en torno de la Antena del posto  interrogador de modo a confinar lo feije de transmissión ( y por consequencia tanbien lo de recepción)  bien angosto tal cual si fuese viseras que si pone en los cabalos para que els no puedan veer para los lados y si solamente para frente.
Esplicando mejor , pense en un farol de coche lo feije de luz es bien direccional y debe sener apuntado directamente a la frente del camion.
!Suerte!


----------



## tinchoball (Abr 12, 2021)

Hola Daniel Lopes! Gracias por responder e involucrarte.

Esa prueba fue realizada poniendo malla metalica en forma de cubo sin la cara delantera ni inferior, creando asi un bloqueador de todas las direcciones menos la que nos interesaba, pero de todas formas seguia transmitiendo al rededor, no pudo ser bloqueada de ninguna forma.

La misma no estaba conectada a nada de la antena, solo a las estructuras metalicas (una posible descarga a tierra)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 12, 2021)

tinchoball dijo:


> La problemática: cada sector tiene calles, en cada calle hay una antena, al darse la situación de que dos camiones se encuentren en posición de lectura al mismo tiempo una de las antenas lee dos tags, el de su calle y el de al lado al mismo tiempo, generando una problemática en el software. Esto sucede en un porcentaje de camiones, no son todas las veces que pasa la condición.


No me queda muy claro el problema....
Que significa: 


tinchoball dijo:


> el de su calle y el de al lado al mismo tiempo



Y que podés hacer con el software? Podés modificarlo o es un paquete cerrado??


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 12, 2021)

Lo gran problema es "ayslar" los postos para que uno no interfira en lo otro y vice versa , peeero muy desafortunadamente radiofrequenzia es igual a agua , o sea vaza para todos los lados y es muy dificil de trampar.
Quizaz otra salida serias afastar las calles de modo a un posto NO mas puder veer lo otro.
Lo ideal serias canbiar de Antenas por otra con feije de transmissión bien mas angosto y con lobulos laterales lo mas bajos que possible for .


----------



## tinchoball (Abr 12, 2021)

Hola Dr. Zoidberg, gracias por responder, soy fan de tu saber jajaja.

Me explayo mejor:
Pensa en un peaje de ruta, varias calles en paralelo con antenas en cada calle. 
Al ingresar un camión a un sector de la planta debe hacerlo por una calle predeterminada dependiendo el cereal que esta cargando, cuando se detiene en una posición estipulada activa un sensor de barrera Takex, la antena se enciende, emite una señal y recibe el tag. Ahora... por día pasan 1500 camiones por planta, muchas veces sucede que dos camiones ingresan al mismo tiempo en dos calles paralelas separadas por unos 4m aprox.

En la situación donde dos camiones estén en calles paralelas se activan las antenas, emite un lóbulo el cual llega a la calle deseada pero con dispersión a la calle de al lado, activando dos tags y recibiendo ambos también. El problema es exactamente eso, solo necesita el tag del camión que esta frente a la antena y no recibir tags de otras calles. Para eso buscamos bloquear la señal que pasa a la otra calle.

Por favor, si no me explique bien lo vuelvo a comentar.

El software de la antena es cerrado, pueden pedirse actualizaciones pero tienen que ser muy puntuales ya que cada actualización es cobrada 10 mil dólares a la empresa jejeje.
Una propuesta que tenia para el soft era seccionar por canales de emisión, cada calle un canal entre 800 y 900MHz, creando así una emisión en distintas frecuencias sin interferencias, pero al emitir una señal de una frecuencia el tag de su calle se excitara al igual que el tag de al lado, obteniendo el mismo problema.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 12, 2021)

¿ Se puede reducir la ganancia del lector por software ?
¿ Se puede orientar la antena lectora hacia abajo ?
¿ Se puede colocar la antena lectora mas bajo respecto al piso de forma que el/los camiones pasen ajustados ?
¿ Se puede colocar la antena lectora de forma que NO tengan una línea visual a la antena contigua ?


----------



## tinchoball (Abr 12, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Lo gran problema es "ayslar" los postos para que uno no interfira en lo otro y vice versa , peeero muy desafortunadamente radiofrequenzia es igual a agua , o sea vaza para todos los lados y es muy dificil de trampar.
> Quizaz otra salida serias afastar las calles de modo a un posto NO mas puder veer lo otro.
> Lo ideal serias canbiar de Antenas por otra con feije de transmissión bien mas angosto y con lobulos laterales lo mas bajos que possible for .




Claro, los peajes en Argentina usan un tipo de antena cuyo ángulo es de 23° obteniendo así, una buena direccionalidad y evitar estos problemas.
El problema en cuestión es que las antenas ya están compradas y tenemos que probar muchas cosas antes de buscar la posibilidad de cambiarlas, es muy alta la inversión que se realizo hace años


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 12, 2021)

tinchoball dijo:


> Claro, los peajes en Argentina usan un tipo de antena cuyo ángulo es de 23° obteniendo así, una buena direccionalidad y evitar estos problemas.
> El problema en cuestión es que las antenas ya están compradas y tenemos que probar muchas cosas antes de buscar la posibilidad de cambiarlas, es muy alta la inversión que se realizo hace años


No dije cambiar, me refiero a re-orientar y/o agregar una blindaje externo a la antena


----------



## tinchoball (Abr 12, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Se puede reducir la ganancia del lector por software ?
> ¿ Se puede orientar la antena lectora hacia abajo ?
> ¿ Se puede colocar la antena lectora mas bajo respecto al piso de forma que el/los camiones pasen ajustados ?
> ¿ Se puede colocar la antena lectora de forma que NO tengan una línea visual a la antena contigua ?



Hola Fogonazo! gracias por responder.

La ganancia del lector se puede reducir o aumentar al igual que la potencia emitida. Con estos dos parámetros jugamos mucho tiempo, intentamos llegar al limite inferior donde lee pero no pasa a la calle lateral, sin resultados positivos.

La antena lectora se puede orientar hacia abajo, también se cambiaron muchas veces las posiciones en estos años sin poder evitar la dispersión.

En un momento de estos años la antena lectora se dispuso en un sector donde apuntaba directamente al camión, el tema es que estos las golpeaban con los espejos o (tema aparte)  los camioneros se bajaban muy enojados a patearla al estar esperando un rato a resolver el problema de tags jajaj por estos motivos se ubico de la misma forma que los peajes, arriba de los autos centrada en la calle.

Entre ellas no tienen linea visual, se apuntaron en un ángulo cuya señal no sea interferida, pero sigue el problema


Fogonazo dijo:


> No dije cambiar, me refiero a re-orientar y/o agregar una blindaje externo a la antena


El blindaje externo se realizo con varias pruebas:

- entre las calles poner tejido metálico 1x1cm, 2x2cm y tejido mosquitero
- crear una caja con malla metálica al rededor de cada antena
- caja + tejido

ninguno resulto aun.

La pregunta que me hago es, que pasaría si esa caja metálica al rededor de la antena la conecto al negativo de continua del emisor? puede generar unos problemas con descarga a tierra que tenga diferencia de potencial con neutro


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 12, 2021)

¿ Tienes alguna imagen de la antena ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 12, 2021)

OK...y ustedes quieren saber por cual calle circula cada camión??

La verdad es que YO ni me gastaría en jugar con las antenas dado el ancho del lóbulo de emisión/recepción. Como te dijo Daniel, RF pasa por todas partes y a menos que modifiques la estructura de la antena no vas a poder modificar significativamente el lóbulo. Por supuesto que podrías probar con las telas metálicas pero alejando (bastante) las antenas del punto de medición, por que "de cerca" no vas a tener casi ningún efecto en la modificación del lóbulo...aunque dudo que esto funcione correctamente.

A la larga, la única solución que veo es cambiar las antenas por unas mas direccionales y separar más las calles entre sí, por que eso es la otra parte de la historia: si las calles están muy juntas tal vez mantengas el problema aún con antenas mas direccionales.

Entiendo perfectamente el deseo de conservar la inversión ya realizada, pero seguramente esa inversión era para un contexto diferente y por lo que comentás, ahora no es aplicable y quieren emparcharla para que siga tirando. No sé...esas cosas siempre son complicadas, sobre todo si no tenés control sobre las tecnologías involucradas.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 12, 2021)

Foto de la antena.... para ti  "tinchoball"   es fácil referirte .. ya que lo tienes frente a ti... 
No le metas mucho condimento osea calles camiones... 
El hecho que escribes mas.. veo que te enredas mas... si haces un diagrama osea un plano de las calles camiones... osea distribucion... con dibujitos nos entendemos mejor
Fotos.... no olvidar fotos....
No puedes llamar a tu doctor.. decir.. tengo una herida... podría requerir sutura.. cuando tu piensas que es solo para un parche curita.... necesito ver la herida.... Como doctor.. necesito ver la herida....


----------



## tinchoball (Abr 12, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Tienes alguna imagen de la antena ?


Adjunto Datasheet de la antena, tiene imagen incorporada



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> OK...y ustedes quieren saber por cual calle circula cada camión??
> 
> La verdad es que YO ni me gastaría en jugar con las antenas dado el ancho del lóbulo de emisión/recepción. Como te dijo Daniel, RF pasa por todas partes y a menos que modifiques la estructura de la antena no vas a poder modificar significativamente el lóbulo. Por supuesto que podrías probar con las telas metálicas pero alejando (bastante) las antenas del punto de medición, por que "de cerca" no vas a tener casi ningún efecto en la modificación del lóbulo...aunque dudo que esto funcione correctamente.
> 
> ...



Mas que saber por que calle circula el camión es saber la información que necesita asignar el sistema a ese camión, es decir, leo el tag que tiene asociada una patente, realizo el proceso de clasificación de grano, cargo toda la información en la patente y de esa forma al ir a otro sector, la antena lee el tag y le muestra toda la información asociada. 

Actualmente este proceso se realiza de forma manual (cargo la patente mirando la cámara, escribiendo a mano) pero al ser una cantidad grande de camiones se hace tedioso y lleva a muchos problemas de lectura.

Con respecto al otro tema, hace 10 años habían implementado todo este sistema pero sin hacerlo funcionar ya que cambio el director de planta, todos se lavaron las manos y nadie mas toco nada. Ahora se quiere revivir el sistema y nos encontramos con esta cantidad de errores propios de la infraestructura. 

Las calles están dentro de una estructura muy grande la cual tiene cabinas de medición de granos, oficina directiva y demás, seria imposible esa forma.

Otra que se me ocurre es adaptar algún direccionador de onda, al estilo las antenas de televisión donde esta el emisor y una antena yagi.


----------



## lynspyre (Abr 12, 2021)

No soy muy diestro en antenas, pero 70º de emisión tiene cierta direccionalidad, ¿por qué no posicionan las antenas entre ambas calles cada una "apuntando" hacia su respectiva calle?. Según lo que entendí de tu explicación hay una separación de 4mts entre calle y calle, hice un croquis y coloqué las antenas en esa separación.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 12, 2021)

tinchoball dijo:


> Mas que saber por que calle circula el camión es saber la información


Perdón.. pero eso de las calles... lo investaste tu....
Agradecería fotos reales de la antena...  como esta instalado....
Si quieres solucionar no lee metas mucho condimento...  
Ataca el problema por partes... menos bla..bla.. y  mas accion


----------



## tinchoball (Abr 12, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Foto de la antena.... para ti  "tinchoball"   es fácil referirte .. ya que lo tienes frente a ti...
> No le metas mucho condimento osea calles camiones...
> El hecho que escribes mas.. veo que te enredas mas... si haces un diagrama osea un plano de las calles camiones... osea distribucion... con dibujitos nos entendemos mejor
> Fotos.... no olvidar fotos....
> No puedes llamar a tu doctor.. decir.. tengo una herida... podría requerir sutura.. cuando tu piensas que es solo para un parche curita.... necesito ver la herida.... Como doctor.. necesito ver la herida....



Perfecto, tenes razon, voy a ser mas especifico:
Encontre unas fotos que nos mandaron hace tiempo. Abajo de cada cartel que dice el numero se encuentra la antena (cuadrado blanco) este sector no tiene ningun tipo de mallado, esta como la implementaron hace años. Cuando una antena emite su onda lee la del camion en frente suyo (por ejemplo calle 4) y la de calle 3 ya que no puede direccionar esa onda. Ese es el problema en cuestion.




Muestro el sector mas simple de la planta la cual le estamos apuntando a resolver ahora. Dos calles, dos antenas apuntando hacia los camiones que ingresan: 



Entre medio de las antenas ahora se dispuso un mallado metálico, también una "caja" sin frente ni base, siguen leyendo camiones que no corresponden a su calle.

Adjunto algunas fotos de la antena (controlador) + una foto de la antena desarmada.


----------



## J2C (Abr 12, 2021)

.

En el caso de solo dos calles, probaron de rotar las antenas 45º de manera que no vean la calle lateral?

Se entiende la idea?.

Pierdo algo de ganancia unos 5 dB, pero se gana al estar mucho más atenuada la calle lateral.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## tinchoball (Abr 12, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> En el caso de solo dos calles, probaron de rotar las antenas 45º de manera que no vean la calle lateral?
> 
> ...



Hola J2C, gracias por responder. 

Sisi probamos con resultados similares, subia aprox la eficiencia pero no mas de un 2%.
Antes estaban a la altura del parabrisas del camión funcionando """bien""" pero la golpeaban constantemente así que se decidió esta disposición


----------



## J2C (Abr 12, 2021)

.

Me refiero a rotarla/girarla en la posición actual de modo que enfoque entre la pared metalica del otro costado de la segunda mano de la calle y el centro de su propia calle.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 12, 2021)

Que soy tonto...  cuando decías calles.. me imaginaba que los camiones pasaban por calles osea avenidas... pasajes... o como lo llamen en tu país... 
Ahora entiendes que una imagen vale mas que mil palabras??
*" al darse la situación de que dos camiones se encuentren en posición de lectura al mismo tiempo una de las antenas lee dos tags"*

Aleja ambas ambas antenas... osea lo pones por el lado derecho de el camion... y el otro por el lado izquierdo..


----------



## tinchoball (Abr 12, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> Me refiero a rotarla/girarla en la posición actual de modo que enfoque entre la pared metalica del otro costado de la segunda mano de la calle y el centro de su propia calle.



Ah, ahí entendí. Me dijeron que ya lo hicieron el año pasado sin buenos resultados, ese porcentaje de tags leídos de la calle paralela sigue existiendo, esa dispersión del lóbulo maldita se emite igual



emilio177 dijo:


> Que soy tonto...  cuando decías calles.. me imaginaba que los camiones pasaban por calles osea avenidas... pasajes... o como lo llamen en tu país...
> Ahora entiendes que una imagen vale mas que mil palabras??
> *" al darse la situación de que dos camiones se encuentren en posición de lectura al mismo tiempo una de las antenas lee dos tags"*
> 
> Aleja ambas ambas antenas... osea lo pones por el lado derecho de el camion... y el otro por el lado izquierdo..



Claro, tienes razón, la próxima fotos a la primera.

Creo que llegaría a la misma conclusión que bajando potencia de emisión y sensibilidad de lectura. Vamos a probar pero la veo igual.

Ahora... que pasaría si en la antena (ver foto que adjunte antes) le creo una caja metálica de aluminio al rededor para direccionar? Es decir, dentro del gabinete de la antena creo esa caja metalica, llegare a lo mismo, o peor, no?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 12, 2021)

tinchoball dijo:


> Mas que saber por que calle circula el camión es saber la información que necesita asignar el sistema a ese camión, es decir, leo el tag que tiene asociada una patente, realizo el proceso de clasificación de grano, cargo toda la información en la patente y de esa forma al ir a otro sector, la antena lee el tag y le muestra toda la información asociada.
> 
> Actualmente este proceso se realiza de forma manual (cargo la patente mirando la cámara, escribiendo a mano) pero al ser una cantidad grande de camiones se hace tedioso y lleva a muchos problemas de lectura.


OK. Pero si *una* antena (ponele la 4) te lee correctamente la patente de ambos camiones y ambos aparecen en el software, cual es el problema entonces?? Que también aparece por otra antena (ponele la 1) y eso hace que aparezca dos veces en el soft?


----------



## J2C (Abr 12, 2021)

tinchoball dijo:


> ......
> 
> Ahora... que pasaría si en la antena (ver foto que adjunte antes) le creo una caja metálica al rededor para direccionar? llegare a lo mismo, o peor, no?



Depende del largo de dicha caja

Deberías analizar en  papel el angulo de irradiación, la calle lateral, la posición típica de los camiones y ahí definir el largo de la caja. Aunque posiblemente se generen rebotes que no sabemos que pueden  provocar.


----------



## tinchoball (Abr 12, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> OK. Pero si *una* antena te lee correctamente la patente de ambos camiones y ambos aparecen en el software, cual es el problema entonces?? Que también aparece por otra antena y eso hace que aparezca dos veces en el soft?



Claro, supongamos un operario en cabina, lee dos tags, no puede resolver por soft la patente de uno entonces queda un evento pendiente (resolver la patente restante). Creando un problema en la cabina de al lado que lee la misma patente, es decir, para el soft hay un mismo camion en dos calles jaja. Ahora, piensa en 3 calles que buscan obtener patente al mismo tiempo, no pueden asegurarse que el tag que leyo la antena sea el del camion que desean


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 12, 2021)

tinchoball dijo:


> Creo que llegaría a la misma conclusión que bajando potencia de emisión y sensibilidad de lectura. Vamos a probar pero la veo igual.


No es lo mismo...  al bajar la potencia.... tu problema es emisión lateral...
Prueba... desde que distancia osea max.  puede leer  el tag
Ah.. foto de como hiciste el apantallamiento de la antena....   hiciste conexion a masa de la pantalla¿¿


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 12, 2021)

tinchoball dijo:


> Claro, supongamos un operario en cabina, lee dos tags, no puede resolver por soft la patente de uno entonces queda un evento pendiente (resolver la patente restante). Creando un problema en la cabina de al lado que lee la misma patente, es decir, para el soft hay un mismo camion en dos calles jaja


Entonces desactivá antena por medio: dejá solo la 4 y la 2


----------



## tinchoball (Abr 12, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Entonces desactivá antena por medio: dejá la 4 y la 2



Fue mi planteo el viernes, es imposible dada la cantidad de camiones en planta y que cada calle es un cereal distinto, calle 1 maiz, calle 2 soja etc



J2C dijo:


> Depende del largo de dicha caja
> 
> Deberías analizar en  papel el angulo de irradiación, la calle lateral, la posición típica de los camiones y ahí definir el largo de la caja. Aunque posiblemente se generen rebotes que no sabemos que pueden  provocar.



Claro, ademas la caja que creamos externa a la antena llegamos a tela mosquitera 3x3mm y sigue pasando



emilio177 dijo:


> No es lo mismo...  al bajar la potencia.... tu problema es emisión lateral...
> Prueba... desde que distancia osea max.  puede leer  el tag
> Ah.. foto de como hiciste el apantallamiento de la antena....   hiciste conexion a masa de la pantalla¿¿



Jugamos mucho tiempo con las distancias de emisión recepción, empezamos a pensar en bloqueadores de señal físico porque esto no resulto, variar potencia, sensibilidad, distancia entre antenas, Angulo, todas las variables jajaj



La gran cuestión es el tema de la masa. La pantalla era metálica, tocando caños metálicos hasta las estructuras, las cuales supongo son masa y a su vez tocan los tableros que tienen masa. Es suficiente? será que tengo que conectar esa pantalla a negativo de continua del controlador y aislarlo del resto de las estructuras????


----------



## lynspyre (Abr 12, 2021)

StackPath
		


Aquí un artículo explicando qué materiales usar para el bloqueo y ajuste de direccionalidad de antenas RFID. No es simplemente usar cualquier material metálico, éste debe ser magnetizable.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 12, 2021)

tinchoball dijo:


> Fue mi planteo el viernes, es imposible dada la cantidad de camiones en planta y que cada calle es un cereal distinto, calle 1 maiz, calle 2 soja


Eso no importa por que vas a conservar las calles y los puestos de carga de datos. Si el soft le muestra ambos camiones a ambos operadores, cada uno procesa el camión que viene por su carril y listo, pero no tenes camiones duplicados.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 12, 2021)

tinchoball dijo:


> Fue mi planteo el viernes, es imposible dada la cantidad de camiones en planta y que cada calle es un cereal distinto, calle 1 maiz, calle 2 soja etc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Para probar tu apantallamiento...
Cierra completamente con la malla.... y en teoría no funciona tu antena... osea no deberia  lee el tag....  pero tu pruebalo con la practica


----------



## tinchoball (Abr 12, 2021)

lynspyre dijo:


> StackPath
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí un artículo explicando qué materiales usar para el bloqueo y ajuste de direccionalidad de antenas RFID. No es simplemente usar cualquier material metálico, éste debe ser magnetizable.



Gracias por responder lynspyre! 

Con laminas magnéticas se refiere a la lamina que se suele usar para pegar en la heladera los recuerdos de viajes? jajaja creo que si pero confirmo por las dudas. 

Link de mercadolibre para verificar



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Eso no importa por que vas a conservar las calles y los puestos de carga de datos. Si el soft le muestra ambos camiones a ambos operadores, cada uno procesa el camión que viene por su carril y listo, pero no tenes camiones duplicados.



Entiendo, solo que no sucede siempre lo de los dos camiones, tiene una efectividad del 89% actualmente, hicieron bastantes cambios por soft para poder resolverlo desde el operador pero no siempre lee, es una condición rara pero cuando se da se complica.... Sin embargo voy a volver a plantear esto


emilio177 dijo:


> Para probar tu apantallamiento...
> Cierra completamente con la malla.... y en teoría no funciona tu antena... osea no deberia  lee el tag....  pero tu pruebalo con la practica



Realice las siguientes pruebas en la foto que subi antes:

- leer constantemente tag y rodear la malla de 1x1cm por fuera para verificar la eficacia, no dio resultados, seguia leyendo
- idem pero con mosquitero
- cerramos entera la caja, leia algunos, aprox 40% de las lecturas

Todas las pruebas se hicieron a maxima potencia y distancias entre 10cm y 2m de la caja


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 12, 2021)

tinchoball dijo:


> - leer constantemente tag y rodear la malla de 1x1cm por fuera para verificar la eficacia, no dio resultados, seguia leyend


Si rodeaste completamente. y sigue funcionando... entonces redefine tu apatallamiento.. ataca ahi.. entonces no hace nada tu apantallamiento...


----------



## tinchoball (Abr 12, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Si rodeaste completamente. y sigue funcionando... entonces redefine tu apatallamiento.. ataca ahi.. entonces no hace nada tu apantallamiento...



exacto, me gusto mucho la web que paso lynspyre, si me responde que se refiere a esa plancha de imán compro para hacer las pruebas en laboratorio, después ira a planta


----------



## lynspyre (Abr 12, 2021)

Probablemente te sirvan, compra una y haz la prueba, no sé que tan parecidas a las comerciales ( Noise Suppressing / Magnetic Sheets ), pero no hace daño echarle un ojo.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 12, 2021)

tinchoball dijo:


> exacto, me gusto mucho la web que paso lynspyre, si me responde que se refiere a esa plancha de imán compro para hacer las pruebas en laboratorio, después ira a planta


Lo otro.. prueba tocando la malla a gnd de la antena... osea rodeando completamente.. el objetivo es bloqyear todo.. luego abre una ventana y listo...
Ah.. existe una correlacion entre frecuencia osea longitud de onda y separacion o cuadrado de la malla


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 12, 2021)

Permiso...meto la cuchara pero a esa frecuencia si la pantalla no es continua, no sirve porque deja pasar señal.

La única que veo sin cambiar antenas es meter cada una dentro de una parábola/caño profundo para "matar" las señales no deseadas y dirigir al haz mas filosamente.

No se si un reflector esquinero funcionara pero se puede probar con una a ver que pasa.

Saludos.


----------



## tinchoball (Abr 12, 2021)

lynspyre dijo:


> Probablemente te sirvan, compra una y haz la prueba, no sé que tan parecidas a las comerciales ( Noise Suppressing / Magnetic Sheets ), pero no hace daño echarle un ojo.



Mmm esas parecen ser profesionales, supongo que tiene algun compuesto metalico para hacer magnetismo, algo bloqueara.

La cuestion tambien seria el largo y alto del cubo, capaz se agarra una parte del lobulo que no es relevante, es cuestion de pruebas.



emilio177 dijo:


> Lo otro.. prueba tocando la malla a gnd de la antena... osea rodeando completamente.. el objetivo es bloqyear todo.. luego abre una ventana y listo...
> Ah.. existe una correlacion entre frecuencia osea longitud de onda y separacion o cuadrado de la malla



Estuve a punto de hacer eso, solo que no queria tener problemas entre gnd flotante y tierra metalica, que pensas del tema?


ricbevi dijo:


> Permiso...meto la cuchara pero a esa frecuencia si la pantalla no es continua, no sirve porque deja pasar señal.
> 
> La única que veo sin cambiar antenas es meter cada una dentro de una parábola/caño profundo para "matar" las señales no deseadas y dirigir al haz mas filosamente.
> 
> ...



Claro, tiene sentido, probaremos con laminas de aluminio continuas y estas laminas magneticas


----------



## lynspyre (Abr 12, 2021)

Según el datasheet la capa "magnética" está compuesta poruna mezcla de polvo férromagnético y un polímero.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 12, 2021)

tinchoball dijo:


> Estuve a punto de hacer eso, solo que no queria tener problemas entre gnd flotante y tierra metalica, que pensas del tema?


Esa cosa blanca es la antena... ingresa cable coaxial de algun transmisor?? que transmisor? foto por favor.. para investifar ahi


----------



## tinchoball (Abr 12, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Esa cosa blanca es la antena... ingresa cable coaxial de algun transmisor?? que transmisor? foto por favor.. para investifar ahi



Sisi, esa caja es la antena, este es el interior.



Lo unico que entran a la caja son 3 cables de red, uno para ethernet, gpio y consola, nada de rf


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 12, 2021)

Esto es el reflector y la antena esta detrás de esa placa reflectora de chapa y la señal de RF entra y sale mediante el conector SMA que se ve dorado.


----------



## tinchoball (Abr 12, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Esto es el reflector y la antena esta detrás de eso
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 265796




Esta es la antena en si


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 12, 2021)

La antenas propiamente dichas son las que están diseñadas en la placa de PCB, el resto son reflectores para sacar por donde uno quiere la señal.

Es de notar que no usan placas perforadas de ningún tipo.


----------



## tinchoball (Abr 12, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> La antenas propiamente dichas son las que están diseñadas en la placa de PCB, el resto son reflectores para sacar por donde uno quiere la señal.
> 
> Es de notar que no usan placas perforadas de ningún tipo.



El diseño de la antena en si deja mucho que desear. es estanco, cuando la fuente calienta y el sol le apunta por 2min se queman............. no es de lo mejor, es con lo que nos encontramos


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 12, 2021)

tinchoball dijo:


> Sisi, esa caja es la antena, este es el interior.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 265794
> 
> Lo unico que entran a la caja son 3 cables de red, uno para ethernet, gpio y consola, nada de rf


No le creas a eso del espectro que mostraste con el pdf... hazlo tu mismo.. saca un tag de prueba y haces las mediciones el angulo de reflexion y todo eso..
Luego.. sabemos que cualquir cable que sale de tu caja blanca esos cables hacen antena...
mi angiguo monitor sony traia una ferrita en el cable vga para evitar salga señal.. poner una ferrira por cada salida de cable energia 220v  utp etc




__





						¿Que es el RF Choke? – KP4NET
					






					www.kp4net.org
				




Luego haces de uevo las mediociones con tag para ver lo que reduce..
cualqyuer cable hace antena




__





						¿Que es el RF Choke? – KP4NET
					






					www.kp4net.org


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 12, 2021)

Hola, es posible cambiar la posición de una antena?, por ejem. si una lee el tag cuándo el vehículo ingresó, es posible colocar la antena contigua para que lea el tag correspondiente cuándo el vehículo está por ingresar?


----------



## J2C (Abr 12, 2021)

@tinchoball las dimensiones de la malla de esa foto son despreciables respecto al ángulo desde el centro de la antena, por eso no resultaron.

​

Como te dijo Ricbevi debe ser algo más profundo.

Si te fijas la dimensión *C* da la pauta que el cambio fue mínimo. Por eso fue que en mi post *#24* exprese que debes analizar todo sobre papel y con dimensiones en escala, no importa cual, sino la que te permite visualizar que desde un costado de la antena direccional no invada o lo haga mínimamente sobre la calle ó carriles laterales.

Deberás tener en cuenta aproximadamente la distancia más distante a la cual empieza a detectar el vehículo en su carril y lo mejor es hacerlo a la antigua, dibujando en escala la planta del sector donde se realiza el control.

También deberían estar unificadas la masa de la antena y la malla, para eso deberás cerciorarte en una antena cual es la masa de Rf



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 12, 2021)

__





						Cómo Usar un Núcleo de Ferrita en su Diseño para Reducir la EMI
					

Los núcleos de ferrita son una excelente herramienta para reducir la EMI. Puede utilizarlas como filtros para detener el ruido casi en cualquier lugar de la placa de circuito impreso.




					resources.altium.com
				











						Choques para evitar retorno de RF
					

En este trabajo comparto la experiencia adquirida tratando de suprimir las perturbaciones de los equipos periféricos, en especial los monitores y puerto de comunicación USB, producidas por la radia…




					enioea2hw.wordpress.com


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 12, 2021)

tinchoball dijo:


> Entiendo, solo que no sucede siempre lo de los dos camiones, tiene una efectividad del 89% actualmente, hicieron bastantes cambios por soft para poder resolverlo desde el operador pero no siempre lee, es una condición rara pero cuando se da se complica.... Sin embargo voy a volver a plantear esto


Pues acomodás las antenas para que iluminen ambos camiones y retrotraes el soft a las versiones previas a las modificaciones.
Si a veces toma y a veces no, un poco mas de laburo para el operador para que fuerce la re-lectura con un botón o algo.
La efectividad del 89% es un desastre por que el 11% de los camiones provocan error y por 1500 te dá 165 errores.
*YO* creo que no vas a solucionar mucho emparchando las antenas: con un caño va a resultar una suerte de guía de ondas con una desadaptación violenta en el extremo que apunta al camión.... huuuuummmmm.
Creo que es mejor una solución mixta (con parte visual/manual) donde los errores por carga incorrecta de patentes están minimizados...que por supuesto no es mejor que la 100% automática, pero si esta no funciona la otra puede traer una solución transitoria aceptable.


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 12, 2021)

tinchoball dijo:


> El diseño de la antena en si deja mucho que desear. es estanco, cuando la fuente calienta y el sol le apunta por 2min se queman............. no es de lo mejor, es con lo que nos encontramos


Yo diría que algo mas porque debería identificar cada antena y discriminar que el mismo camión no esta en dos calles a la vez y tomar el que aparece en una y descartar el que esta en dos de forma simultanea o al menos preguntar al operador con cual se queda.


----------



## tinchoball (Abr 12, 2021)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, es posible cambiar la posición de una antena?, por ejem. si una lee el tag cuándo el vehículo ingresó, es posible colocar la antena contigua para que lea el tag correspondiente cuándo el vehículo está por ingresar?



Hola Guidino, gracias por responder. 

El tema de cambiar las antenas es que funcionaria en un sector (el que tiene dos calles) pero al llevar la misma metodología a un sector de 6 calles caeríamos en lo mismo. Por cuestiones directivas buscan una solución general, digamos, poner tejido metálico a todos o alguna pantalla no solo a dos y que luego sea otro problema en otro sector. 



J2C dijo:


> @tinchoball las dimensiones de la malla de esa foto son despreciables respecto al ángulo desde el centro de la antena, por eso no resultaron.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 265801​
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo, por eso probamos en la antena de al lado haciendo que A = 60cm (esa foto tiene 40) B = 1,2m (limite para que no toque al camión y la arrastre. 
Igual sigo pensando que mas allá de la caja en si es una cuestión del material como comentábamos antes. Compre planchas de 1m x 60cm de lamina magnética para hacer pruebas, mañana me traen de planta esa caja metálica, tengo una antena y un conversor RS232 a TCP/IP. Voy a empezar a hacer pruebas mas artesanales para identificar un buen aislante y partir de ahí a hacer las medidas nuevamente, calculando desde el centro del emisor el ángulo de datasheet y ver cuanto haría falta que se extienda. 



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pues acomodás las antenas para que iluminen ambos camiones y retrotraes el soft a las versiones previas a las modificaciones.
> Si a veces toma y a veces no, un poco mas de laburo para el operador para que fuerce la re-lectura con un botón o algo.
> La efectividad del 89% es un desastre por que el 11% de los camiones provocan error y por 1500 te dá 165 errores.
> *YO* creo que no vas a solucionar mucho emparchando las antenas: con un caño va a resultar una suerte de guía de ondas con una desadaptación violenta en el extremo que apunta al camión.... huuuuummmmm.
> Creo que es mejor una solución mixta (con parte visual/manual) donde los errores por carga incorrecta de patentes están minimizados...que por supuesto no es mejor que la 100% automática, pero si esta no funciona la otra puede traer una solución transitoria aceptable.



Desde el dpto de software están trabajando con esto para lograr reducir ese 11% pero desde nuestro sector tratamos filtrarlo además por otros métodos. La otra cuestión que me comentaba hoy el director es que las antenas que son mas direccionales ~30° no están ingresando al pais y las que lo hacen son muy caras, además de tener que tirar todos los tableros, cableados y empezar nuevamente (no están muy contentos con eso jajaja)



ricbevi dijo:


> Yo diría que algo mas porque debería identificar cada antena y discriminar que el mismo camión no esta en dos calles a la vez y tomar el que aparece en una y descartar el que esta en dos de forma simultanea o al menos preguntar al operador con cual se queda.



Claro, cada operador tiene una opción para rehacer la lectura de tag, solo que no es identificable cual es el camión que esta en frente de la antena, a veces cae con una sensibilidad menor (el paquete que envía el tag es CODIGO + SENSIBILIDAD CON LA QUE RECIBIO EL TAG) o mayor y te cambia todo, de que dato te agarras para saber que es el correcto? esta cuestión la están viendo desde el dpto de soft pero es mas complicada que eso. A la cuestión electrónica súmale cuestiones sindicales que hacen que el operario no tenga predisposición para hacer muchos pasos mas que los que deben ser.


PD: mañana me opero y voy a tener unos días para hacer pruebas en mi casa solamente, sin ir a planta, puede ser que demore en dar algunas respuestas practicas de planta (todo anda bien hasta que lo llevas industrialmente y te vas llorando jajaja)

Gracias a todos !!!!!!!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 12, 2021)

Podrías probar, colocando un tubo metálico(guia-onda) delante de la antena para hacerla muy direccional.


----------



## J2C (Abr 12, 2021)

tinchoball dijo:


> ......
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo, por eso probamos en la antena de al lado haciendo que A = 60cm (esa foto tiene 40) B = 1,2m (limite para que no toque al camión y la arrastre.
> Igual sigo pensando que mas allá de la caja en si es una cuestión del material como comentábamos antes. Compre planchas de 1m x 60cm de lamina magnética para hacer pruebas, mañana me traen de planta esa caja metálica, tengo una antena y un conversor RS232 a TCP/IP. Voy a empezar a hacer pruebas mas artesanales para identificar un buen aislante y partir de ahí a hacer las medidas nuevamente, calculando desde el centro del emisor el ángulo de datasheet y ver cuanto haría falta que se extienda.
> ...



Es más importantes la dimensión lateral A que la altura B.

Fuera que a tu regreso ensayes otras pruebas con materiales aislantes realmente obtendrás mucha información al conocer los ángulos que te limitaran el haz cambiando las dimensiones.

Suerte que todo saldrá bien.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Scooter (Abr 13, 2021)

¿Y conectar y desconectar la antena en función de un detector?

A no ser que lleguen exactamente al mismo tiempo funcionaría.


----------



## radium98 (Abr 13, 2021)

FARADAY


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 13, 2021)

No lei, y no se si se dijo, pero una "cortina' metalica lateral, a la altura de las antenas y por debajo del parabrisas (sensor) del camion?
Quedaria una especie de division entre "calles"


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 13, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> No lei, y no se si se dijo, pero una "cortina' metalica lateral, a la altura de las antenas y por debajo del parabrisas (sensor) del camion?
> Quedaria una especie de division entre "calles"


Si lo dijo.. en #1
"*- Se dispuso de una malla metálica con cuadrados de 2x2cm entre calles para intentar que la onda no pase al otro lado. (sigue pasando*)"


----------



## tinchoball (Abr 13, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Es más importantes la dimensión lateral A que la altura B.
> 
> Fuera que a tu regreso ensayes otras pruebas con materiales aislantes realmente obtendrás mucha información al conocer los ángulos que te limitaran el haz cambiando las dimensiones.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias J2C, salio todo bien, ya estoy en mi casa. 

Con respecto a las dimensiones, el lateral A fue el que se estiro a 60cm, no se siguió estirando ya que poniendo un tag al lado de la malla seguía leyendo sin problemas. Ahí la cuestión del tipo de material, compre la lamina metálica para hacer la prueba pero la variable dimensiones la íbamos a seguir moviendo si dábamos con la aislación. 


Scooter dijo:


> ¿Y conectar y desconectar la antena en función de un detector?
> 
> A no ser que lleguen exactamente al mismo tiempo funcionaría.



Hola Scooter, gracias por responder!

Las antenas se encienden solo si un camión se encuentra delante de la antena, hay unos sensores de barrera. La cuestión esta en que una sola antena emite el lóbulo que llega al camión de al lado, no depende de que las dos estén encendidas para que se de la condición.



radium98 dijo:


> FARADAY



Todo se basa en eso, la forma de dar con ese tipo de aislación, dentro de una jaula de faraday se pueden emitir cualquier cantidad de ondas sin posibles salidas o supresiones, gran cuestión ajjaja


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 13, 2021)

Prueba con una placa o plancha metalica grande osea 1x1m o mas grande... 
Lo pones frente de la antena.. con el fin de bloquear y que no lea el tag...


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 13, 2021)

Supongo que habrán echo la prueba también de girar la caja a 45º/90º dentro del enmallado para ver que pasaba?

Va a ser muy difícil que quites la señal no deseada ya que usan polarización circular.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 13, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Supongo que habrán echo la prueba también de girar la caja a 45º/90º dentro del enmallado para ver que pasaba?
> 
> Va a ser muy difícil que quites la señal no deseada ya que usan polarización circular.


Ahora que pasaría si se apunta la antena a un armazón parabólico?
Tendríamos una antena direccional.
Seguramente con desadaptación de impedancia y demás. Pero serviría para el fin.


----------



## tinchoball (Abr 13, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Prueba con una placa o plancha metalica grande osea 1x1m o mas grande...
> Lo pones frente de la antena.. con el fin de bloquear y que no lea el tag...



Es relativo, antes de armar la jaula en la antena nos pusimos en el punto de mayor lectura (unos 10m, donde estaría el camión en posición), delante nuestro la malla metálica de 1x1cm extendida paralela a la antena y bloqueaba la emisión del tag casi en su totalidad, al armar la jaula dejo de hacerlo, pudo ser pura coincidencia o problemas de distancia.

La prueba que voy a realizar con la lamina magnética es precisamente eso, solo que entra en cuestión que al poner la lamina en frente queda la emisión de la entena en los demás sentidos, haciendo así que rebote en otros lugares y pueda leerlo de todas formas sin saber si el material bloqueo o no.


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 13, 2021)

Ya tiene un doble reflector(rectángulo metálico pequeño y el grande). Las antenas son la placa de PCB que esta pegado al reflector posterior y tiene una paca vertical que posiblemente sea el que le de la polarización circular.

Y eso es lo que le dije(lo de la parábola pero tendría que ser una con el foco profundo para ser bastante directiva y evitar las señales laterales.

Lo que mas complica es la polarización circular. No se si sacando la placa vertical y solo poniéndole un separador en su lugar y que quede con polarización de la propia antena no seria mas directiva pero habría que ver como queda en cuanto a la sensibilidad/detectar de forma general los TAG.

Supongo que esas empresas se dedican a eso y ya habrán estudiado todo esos temas lo que pasas es que el que compro o aplico dicho sistema para ese caso no tubo una elección feliz para aplicarlo a ese caso en particular.

Posiblemente con mas espacio entre las calles o ubicado los puntos de detección mas adelante 10m o más atrás alternadamente funcione de 10.


----------



## tinchoball (Abr 13, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Supongo que habrán echo la prueba también de girar la caja a 45º/90º dentro del enmallado para ver que pasaba?
> 
> Va a ser muy difícil que quites la señal no deseada ya que usan polarización circular.



Si, se probo y tuvo los mismos resultados, a 2m lee perfecto, no filtra.



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Ahora que pasaría si se apunta la antena a un armazón parabólico?
> Tendríamos una antena direccional.
> Seguramente con desadaptación de impedancia y demás. Pero serviría para el fin.



justo estaba escribiendo eso, un paraboloide eliptico que apunte su foco hacia el camion, lo veo medio dificil en la practica pero pensaba en la eficiencia que tiene en las antenas de directv por ejemplo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 13, 2021)

Pues si de direccionalidad se trata, no veo muchas opciones.
Cómo dice ricbevi, la forma del reflector y distancia focal puede ser decisivo.
En tu caso debe ser más cerrada la parábola.
Más conocida cómo la budinera.


----------



## tinchoball (Abr 13, 2021)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Pues si de direccionalidad se trata, no veo muchas opciones.
> Cómo dice ricbevi, la forma del reflector y distancia focal puede ser decisivo.
> En tu caso debe ser más cerrada la parábola.
> Más conocida cómo la budinera.



Si comparas entre caja metalica y paraboloide crees que puede ser muy considerable la diferencia estructural?

En el momento de armar esa caja yo habia pensado en cambiar la forma por algo mas direccional, pero considerando en que lo mas importante era suprimir las ondas laterales capaz no era necesario reapuntarlas hacia un punto especifico

Que opinas?


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 13, 2021)

No te sirve los casquetes off-set de parábolas porque precisamente necesitas toda la parábola para que te blinde de señales externas no deseadas.

Es un buen ejemplo del uso de algo pero para diferentes casos. Eso es para un caso que el satélite esta a 36Km  y vos tenes el camión a 10m.


----------



## tinchoball (Abr 13, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> No te sirve los casquetes off-set de parábolas porque precisamente necesitas toda la parábola para que te blinde de señales externas no deseadas.
> 
> Es un buen ejemplo del uso de algo pero para diferentes casos. Eso es para un caso que el satélite esta a 36Km  y vos tenes el camión a 10m.



Claro por supuesto, pensaba en la forma, luego seria cuestion de dimensionar la forma


----------



## J2C (Abr 13, 2021)

La forma del "blindaje" (por nombrarlo de alguna manera) debería ceñirse lo más posible a las dimensiones de la caja plástica contenedora de todo el circuito emisor/receptor

A efectos de limitar los posibles rebotes que generan mayor superficie detectable.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 13, 2021)

tinchoball dijo:


> Claro por supuesto, pensaba en la forma, luego seria cuestion de dimensionar la forma


A esta altura creo que tenés que parar la pelota y mirar toda la cancha 👀 👀 👀 
@ricbevi te ha dado una posible solución que está muy buena: alternar y distanciar los puntos de lectura  --> el gasto es mínimo.
Yo te dí otra: apagar antena por medio, reapuntar las otras y que sea el operador el que tome la decisión final --> el gasto es mínimo.

Vos estás obsesionado por blindar las antenas entre sí para bloquear las señales y mantener el sistema tal como está, y esa sola decisión ya es mas costosa que las propuestas que te hemos hecho. Sentate, meditá y mirá el problema desde otro punto de vista...


----------



## tinchoball (Abr 13, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> A esta altura creo que tenés que parar la pelota y mirar toda la cancha 👀 👀 👀
> @ricbevi te ha dado una posible solución que está muy buena: alternar y distanciar los puntos de lectura  --> el gasto es mínimo.
> Yo te dí otra: apagar antena por medio, reapuntar las otras y que sea el operador el que tome la decisión final --> el gasto es mínimo.
> 
> Vos estás obsesionado por blindar las antenas entre sí para bloquear las señales y mantener el sistema tal como está, y esa sola decisión ya es mas costosa que las propuestas que te hemos hecho. Sentate, meditá y mirá el problema desde otro punto de vista...



Si, tenes razón, no te lo voy a negar jajaj. La cuestión es que de parte directiva de proyecto no están de acuerdo con seguir probando cosas con respecto a reacomodar antenas ni muchas mejoras de software, quieren ir por el bloqueo físico de señales. En este tiempo de pruebas cambiaron miles de veces la disposición, reapuntaron antenas, cambiaron las estructuras que sostenían y probaron varias cosas electrónicas (cambios en los accionamientos de antenas y demás) por eso no quiero seguir insistiendo porque generalmente son negativas jaja.

En caso de que pueda bloquearse físicamente cumpliría con los estándares directivos, si no se puede de esa forma apuntare por el lado de electrónica de antenas u otras soluciones.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 13, 2021)

El problema con los directivos es que pueden desafiar la física impunemente....hast que les mostras una solución potencialnente gratuita y confiable.
Te recomiendo que hagas la prueba y despues les pregintes cuanto quieren gastar...


----------



## Scooter (Abr 13, 2021)

El camión de al lado ya fue registrado hace unos minutos cuando entró. Si lo vuelves a registrar ignora el dato por software.



A ver, mas o menos:

Cuando entra un camión se le orienta a la calle x, cuando llega a la posición de descarga entonces se activa  la lectura RFID y se registra.
Todas las lecturas de ese código se ignoran en lo sucesivo.
Cuando el camión abandona la posición, el detector lo indica, entonces sabes que se ha ido y si vuelves a leer su tarjeta es que ha vueto con mas carga. Puedes poner una temporización de unos minutos por si lo lee saliendo.

Si el problema es que la antena lee solo un código entonces si el código es repetido sigue pidiendo lectura hasta que entre el nuevo. Si ha entrado un nuevo camión tiene que haber un nuevo RFID


----------



## Gasparv (Abr 13, 2021)

Quizá habría que pensar en un software capaz de triangular las señales de dos o más antenas, tomando en cuenta el tiempo de respuesta ...


----------



## tinchoball (Abr 13, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> El camión de al lado ya fue registrado hace unos minutos cuando entró. Si lo vuelves a registrar ignora el dato por software.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Intento explicarlo de la forma mas clara, sino lo vuelvo a explicar, no hay drama.

Cuando un camion entra por la calle 1, la antena 1 se activa buscando leer el tag que esta en su calle.

La condicion puntual se de en algunas ocasiones al ingresar dos camiones en paralelo (calle 1 y 2) la antena 1 se activa, lee el tag 1 y 2, mientras que la antena 2 lee el tag 2 unicamente, es decir, antena 1 trajo 2 tags, antena 2 trajo 1 tag. En el soft de gestion el operario de calle 1 lee 2 tags no pudiendo resolver cual es el que tiene en frente y quedando en sistema 2 tags por resolver. En esta situacion se resuelve de forma manual, el operario evita la parte de rf y pone manualmente la patente. 

La condicion del operario cargando manual es una forma de evitar todo este problema, pero no es la busqueda, dada la cantidad de plata invertida quisieran minimo un 98% de efectividad (con razon) jajaj


Gasparv dijo:


> Quizá habría que pensar en un software capaz de triangular las señales de dos o más antenas, tomando en cuenta el tiempo de respuesta ...



Gracias por responder Gasparv, el tema es que cada software tardaria meses en desarrollarse por mas simple que sea (el dpto de software tiene sus tiempos) jajaja


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 13, 2021)

Algo simple.. te lo han dicho.. con una lamina de laton.. arma un tubo de 8pulgadas con la antena por dentro... forma de cañon con largo de 20cm o 30cm  para asegurar la señal no vaya a otro lado


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 13, 2021)

Hola gente bonita y inteligente , debemos recordar que radiofrequenzia es igual ( y dependente de la frequenzia por que non peor ) que  la agua ,o sea  vaza por cualquer lugar y principalmemte por donde menos pensamos o creemos.
Quedarse tentando al azar "desahollar" possibles trampas  para barrar radiofrequenzia sin recorrer a un  mectodo mas cientifico es como gañar en la loteria ( y como ya bien sapemos raramente sale).
Lo mectodo que propongo ( y nin se si es factible por eses pagos) serias poner un micro emisor de portadora constante ( CW) con nomas que 0 dBm de potenzia en 900MHz simulando un Tag de un camiñon ezactamente en lo punto donde ese es detectable por la Antena N°1 ( una calle) y con lo auxilio de una analizador de espectros conectado directamente a la ficha de la Antena N°2 ( calle viziña) si hace la medición de la intensidad dese senal "indesejable" recebido en dBm .
Con ese dato en las manos ahi si es possible "al azar" tentar desahollar possibles barreras" sienpre conparando los datos obtenidos de sinales en las diferentes condiciones esperimentadas.
O sea gaña la tentativa que lograr lo maximo de atenuación de Decibelios .
!Suerte!


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 14, 2021)

@tinchoball Discúlpame que insista pero veo que ignoraste olímpicamente lo que te dijimos(o no contéstate por que no es posible) tanto el Dr como yo.
SI según tus propios dichos(o yo entendí mal) el alcance efectivo es de aproximadamente 10m.

Adelantas la barrera detectora de camión de una calle 5m así como la disposición de la antena en el techo y la calle subsiguiente lo mismo pero atrasando la instalación de ambas 5m y repites el proceso(adelantado, atrasado) de tal forma que la distancia entre calles contiguas sea el limite del alcance de lector de TAG de 10m y estaría resuelto el problema.

Si te da las medidas físicas y quieres puedes en vez de 5m hacia adelante/atrás, lo haces 6m o mas y ya definitivamente quedan fuera de alcance. 

No se porque motivo deben estar todas las antenas en el la misma lineal así como las barreras causando el problema que ahora tienes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 14, 2021)

Lo que te sugieren es esto, o algo similar:

Ahora tienes esto:







La idea es llevarlo a esto otro:


----------



## Gasparv (Abr 14, 2021)

Dentro de un intervalo de tiempo razonable, ¿no es posible filtrar las lecturas de dos antenas distintas?


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 15, 2021)

El tema que ya con una antena, toma dos sensores, y el problema justamente es discriminar los que está a los lados y quedarse con el que está en el frente.

Quizas si la antena tiene algun dispositivo para medir la fuerza de la señal, podria (mediante software, o harware  aunque lo veo dificil) quedarse con el de mayor fuerza (el que está cercano)


----------



## tinchoball (Abr 15, 2021)

Hola gente!


ricbevi dijo:


> @tinchoball Discúlpame que insista pero veo que ignoraste olímpicamente lo que te dijimos(o no contéstate por que no es posible) tanto el Dr como yo.
> SI según tus propios dichos(o yo entendí mal) el alcance efectivo es de aproximadamente 10m.
> 
> Adelantas la barrera detectora de camión de una calle 5m así como la disposición de la antena en el techo y la calle subsiguiente lo mismo pero atrasando la instalación de ambas 5m y repites el proceso(adelantado, atrasado) de tal forma que la distancia entre calles contiguas sea el limite del alcance de lector de TAG de 10m y estaría resuelto el problema.
> ...



Si, tenes razón, no los respondí recién veo, disculpas!

Estructuralmente es imposible cambiarlas de lugar porque hay cabinas con ventanas donde atiende un operario y toda la construcción de al rededor esta armada para que haya un solo camión en posición. En caso de ponerlas en la posicione en la que dicen estaría leyendo el camión de atrás, es bastante fino el ajuste moviendo las antenas de lugar. Igualmente ya lo probaron de esa forma el año pasado, no hubo mejoras ya que la condición rara depende de una única antena. Si hay dos camiones en paralelo y una sola antena activa ya lee los dos, ahí esta la cuestión. Entre antenas no hay problemas, sino una antena que lee dos camiones.

Como avance estuvieron probando en planta el tema de los tejidos y pusieron de 1x1cm teniendo buenos resultados, se da algunas condiciones donde sigue leyendo el tag de la calle de al lado pero no es considerado un porcentaje alto... veremos en estos días..

Dependiendo de como se resuelva estos días con el tejido van a ser los cambios que hagamos. El material magnético lo voy a probar de todas formas para tener una segunda opción en caso de que no funcione, iré comentando el desarrollo. Por ahora no estuve avanzando por la operación. 

Sigo diciendo... muchas gracias a todos por involucrarse, aportan muchísimo a este desarrollo!


DJ T3 dijo:


> El tema que ya con una antena, toma dos sensores, y el problema justamente es discriminar los que está a los lados y quedarse con el que está en el frente.
> 
> Quizas si la antena tiene algun dispositivo para medir la fuerza de la señal, podria (mediante software, o harware  aunque lo veo dificil) quedarse con el de mayor fuerza (el que está cercano)



Hola DJ T3, gracias por responder. 

El ajuste de potencia y sensibilidad se puede, jugamos mucho tiempo con ese tema, por otro lado el tag manda un paquete CODIGO + POTENCIA, estuvimos evaluando si se daba la condición que comentas, un tag que llega con menos potencia que el otro y descartar el de menos potencia. El tema es que muchas veces (aprox 60% en la que se daban esas condiciones) llega con mas potencia el tag que no debe ser leído, por eso la descartamos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 15, 2021)

tinchoball dijo:


> El tema es que muchas veces (aprox 60% en la que se daban esas condiciones) llega con mas potencia el tag que no debe ser leído, por eso la descartamos.


Eso me da que pensar en la dispersion de la señal.
Acaso tienen algun instrumento para medir que la señal esté bien orientada?, Porque que tome mas señal lateral que la frontal, no me parece correcto...
Aunque puede que me esté equivocando...


----------



## Scooter (Abr 16, 2021)

Con las fotos de la antena que se vieron, el lóbulo me parece a mi que tendrá "cualquier forma".
No soy experto en RF, mi conocimiento es muy básico así que poco puedo aportar.
Desde el desconovimiento trataría de encontrar unas antenas comerciales con lóbulo conocido y cambiar las antenas por esas. ¿Que son caras? Puede ¿Cuanto vale la carga de cada camión? Al primer camión que se contabilice mal has pagado 20 antenas.

Por hacer el boticario, que me encanta, pillaría una de esas antenas que si o si tienes que desmontar y haría un millón de pruebas colocandola dentro de un tubo metálico, colocando una pantalla, probando materiales y mil tonterías mas... pero eso después de cambiar las antenas no haciendo probaturas en la planta ya en marcha.


----------



## sergio rossi (Abr 16, 2021)

buen dia, veo que las antenas estan ubicadas todas a la misma linea perpendicular a la calle, han probado (si da la disponibilidad y el lugar) de poner lsa antenas en forma alternada en cada calle un mas adelante y la siguiente a unos metros (lo mas que se pueda) cosa de que no llegue la radiacion de una a la otra. 
O sea lo que propongo es desalinear la posicion de las antenas entre calles en vez de estar todas en una linea recta que formen una w. entre ellas. la distancia entre estas deberia ser mayor a la distancia del lobulo de radiacion directa que genera hacia adelante. una idea no se si es facil de implementar. saludos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 16, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Y conectar y desconectar la antena en función de un detector?
> 
> A no ser que lleguen exactamente al mismo tiempo funcionaría.


Andaba yo pensando en eso y no sabía si meter baza. 
Un sistema de conexión desconexion que podría activarse mecánicamente, mediate "pulsador de impacto" con fin de carrera o sistema de contactos accionados por el peso del camión. E incluso manual y manipulado por el usuario de la cabina/s.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 16, 2021)

Peroooo... El problema es cada antena por separada, y NO todo el conjunto.
Si activas cada antena por separado, vas a seguir recibiendo las dos o mas señales laterales de los sensores.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 16, 2021)

Claro y para eso el sistema debería de tener la opción de anular uno de los reportes. 
Era solo una idea. 
De todas formas el sistema debería estar protegido o ajustado (¿subtonos? no sé) de forma que cada "canal" o calle no se pudiesen mezclar. Pienso.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 16, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Era solo una idea


Si, si. No quise que sonara mal...



Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> De todas formas el sistema debería estar protegido o ajustado


Totalmente de acuerdo. Creo que va todo por la dispersion de la antena, y el poco o nulo ajuste que tiene...

Se me ocurre que tambien puede ser reflexiones


----------



## tinchoball (Abr 18, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Eso me da que pensar en la dispersion de la señal.
> Acaso tienen algun instrumento para medir que la señal esté bien orientada?, Porque que tome mas señal lateral que la frontal, no me parece correcto...
> Aunque puede que me esté equivocando...



La forma de realizar mediciones que estamos utilizando es conectarnos a la antena mediante un soft que emite pedidos de lecturas constante y te muestra el o los tags que leyó en tiempo real, indicando también la potencia con la que lo recibe, así moviéndonos podemos conocer la zona de lectura.



Scooter dijo:


> Con las fotos de la antena que se vieron, el lóbulo me parece a mi que tendrá "cualquier forma".
> No soy experto en RF, mi conocimiento es muy básico así que poco puedo aportar.
> Desde el desconovimiento trataría de encontrar unas antenas comerciales con lóbulo conocido y cambiar las antenas por esas. ¿Que son caras? Puede ¿Cuanto vale la carga de cada camión? Al primer camión que se contabilice mal has pagado 20 antenas.
> 
> Por hacer el boticario, que me encanta, pillaría una de esas antenas que si o si tienes que desmontar y haría un millón de pruebas colocandola dentro de un tubo metálico, colocando una pantalla, probando materiales y mil tonterías mas... pero eso después de cambiar las antenas no haciendo probaturas en la planta ya en marcha.



Las antenas son conocidas, lóbulo, dispersión y datasheet esta disponible, la cuestión acá seria que para recomprar todo habría que hacer inversiones que la empresa no esta dispuesta a hacer ya que en su momento la hicieron, a veces no depende de cuanto gane la empresa sino del presupuesto que se puede otorgar al proyecto. 

En la cuestión de las pruebas, hicimos cientos, de muchas formas, solo que depende de factores que no son replicables en laboratorios a veces. Realice pruebas donde funcionaba a la perfección, lo llevas a planta y ni cerca jajaj.



sergio rossi dijo:


> buen dia, veo que las antenas estan ubicadas todas a la misma linea perpendicular a la calle, han probado (si da la disponibilidad y el lugar) de poner lsa antenas en forma alternada en cada calle un mas adelante y la siguiente a unos metros (lo mas que se pueda) cosa de que no llegue la radiacion de una a la otra.
> O sea lo que propongo es desalinear la posicion de las antenas entre calles en vez de estar todas en una linea recta que formen una w. entre ellas. la distancia entre estas deberia ser mayor a la distancia del lobulo de radiacion directa que genera hacia adelante. una idea no se si es facil de implementar. saludos.



La cuestión es por separado, es mas, a veces hacemos pruebas donde utilizamos una sola antena, no las dos y sigue dando ese problema de encontrar tags en otra calle que no le corresponde así que en este caso no seria un cambio el moverlas de lugar.



DJ T3 dijo:


> Si, si. No quise que sonara mal...
> 
> 
> Totalmente de acuerdo. Creo que va todo por la dispersion de la antena, y el poco o nulo ajuste que tiene...
> ...



Las reflexiones son otro tema aparte, al ingresar un camión (metal casi en su totalidad) las condiciones cambian mucho, estas emitiéndole a una pantalla metálica el cual emite para cualquier lado. Sin embargo, direccionando el lóbulo y bajando sensibilidad y potencia se puede llegar a un nivel bastante aceptable de lectura.



Dato: todavía no me pude poner con las pruebas de lamina magnética ya que estoy en reposo aun, cuando las tenga lo comento


----------



## Scooter (Abr 18, 2021)

tinchoball dijo:


> En la cuestión de las pruebas, hicimos cientos, de muchas formas, solo que depende de factores que no son replicables en laboratorios a veces. Realice pruebas donde funcionaba a la perfección, lo llevas a planta y ni cerca jajaj.


Si, eso es lo que suele pasar. El nombre técnico de eso es "realidad"


----------



## Gasparv (Abr 21, 2021)

Habría que tener en cuenta los tiempos, digamos que dos camiones no llegan en el mismo momento


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 21, 2021)

Gasparv dijo:


> Habría que tener en cuenta los tiempos, digamos que dos camiones no llegan en el mismo momento


Creo que habia comentado justo eso, que a veces llegan dos o mas camiones por ese lugar, y a la vez.
A menos que lo organicen, cosa que pierde dinamismo y la "gracia" de los tag, etc....


----------



## J2C (Abr 21, 2021)

Gasparv dijo:


> Habría que tener en cuenta los tiempos, digamos que dos camiones no llegan en el mismo momento



Gasparv eso está implementado en un acopiador de granos que tiene un movimiento infernal de camiones en esta época, ya lo explico el solicitante.

Es una zona al norte de Rosario, pcia Santa Fé, Argentina desde donde se embarca la mayoría de los granos, aceite o harina de granos (en su mayoría soja) que se cosechan en nuestro país y de países vecinos. Suele haber colas muy grandes diariamente esperando entrar.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Gasparv (Abr 21, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Suele haber colas muy grandes diariamente esperando entrar.


Bueno, entonces está claro que el sistema de antenas RFDI, tal como está implementado, no funciona. Sin embargo, sé que hay supermercados que leen cada carro que se ACERCA a la caja, es decir, lo que hay que hacer es acercar las antenas al punto de control y reducir su sensibilidad para que funcionen dentro de una distancia menor que el tamaño de un vehículo, digamos a un metro de la cabina donde está la etiqueta.

Quizá un sistema de lectura de matrículas o de códigos de barra ...

Hace muchos años mi compañero Luis implementó un sistema de control en una cementera. Una vez cargado el camión, debía pulsar un mando a distancia de garaje -en cabina- para abrir una barrera. Cada mando tenía un código con su identificador, de modo que se registraba la salida. Hoy se haría acercando una tarjeta a un lector, como se hace en los aparcamientos cuando eres abonado.


----------



## J2C (Abr 21, 2021)

.

Te insisto con la cantidad diaria de camiones que arrastran cargas de 20/25 Tn que pasan por esas cabinas diariamente en época de cosecha como ahora en nuestro país, calcula más de 700 camiones diarios para hacerte una idea.

No son iguales todos los camiones, hay de muchisimas marcas y modelos de muchísimos años atrás hasta los más modernos, con carrocerías más altas, más bajas, frontales, con poca trompa o más trompa, etc. Nada que ver con la normalización que tiene cualquier supermercado/hipermercado.


Saludos, JuanKa.-​


----------



## unmonje (Abr 21, 2021)

Hay una pequeña diferencia de distancia y tiempo entre, el camión que está al frente (el camión correcto) y el que está en el lateral (el que no debería aparecer ó incorrecto) . El verdadero, es el camión que responde mas rápido. La solución es por software, se rechaza el último en ingresar como incorrecto. Como sea, esta implementación, no es correcta para la aplicación requerida.Una pena. La correcta se instala en el piso, detecta el motor del vehículo que pasa y acciona el emisor para cargar la RFID, que emite su código a muy baja potencia, para que solo la antena mas cercana pueda escucharla. Se usa en carreras de autos tambien


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 21, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> La correcta se instala en el piso, detecta el motor del vehículo


Ni te imaginas por donde pueden llegar a pasar los camioneros (no todos, ojo). No es mala idea, pero entre que no seria muy facil la instalacion, no son muy cuidadosos que digamos, aparte de que no hay mucho donde agarrar, y la antena en el piso, debe de soportar muchisimo peso, porque otra es que no todos entran muy bien derechos que digamos, a menos que sea muy justo y los obligue a ingresar bien en el centro.

Yo me pregunto cómo hacen en el caso del "telepase" (una etiqueta para pasar el peaje, sin necesidad de pagar en el momento, despues va a la tarjeta de credito).


----------



## unmonje (May 4, 2021)

DJ T3 : Entendía que era como en el telepeaje, pasa que en el telepeaje las características de equipo son diferentes . Lo que yo planteo es una BOBINA que se inserta en el piso a 5 centímetros de profundidad tapada con asfalto, de 1,5 metros de ancho x 0,60 de ancho que detecta el motor aunque esté en movimiento , este mismo equipo acciona la barrera, la abre y la cierra una vez calificado el vehículo-  Se usa mucho en supermercados, instalé y reparé varios  aunque eran importados todos. Despues entenderse entre la antena y -gafete del camión - es historia aparte, pero el sincronismo no fallará porque la potencia puede ser bajísima. Es raro porque estas cosas, se venden llave en mano y con seguro . No sé como no pasó en este caso. Para mi hay gato


----------



## Gasparv (May 5, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> DJ T3 : Entendía que era como en el telepeaje, ...


En el parking que utilizo están ambos sistemas. La bobina detectora empotrada en el suelo (que no es ninguna antena) detecta un vehículo parado, y una cámara lee la matrícula. Si estás en la lista de autorizados, la barrera se levanta. En otro caso debes acercar una tarjeta de abonado o el tique de barras para la salida.


----------



## sergiot (May 5, 2021)

Me leí todo el post para saber de lo que se habla, aprender y no repetir las sugerencias que se habian dado, la de apuntar para atras a una parabola era mi idea, pero vi que la habian mencionado antes.
Creo que la prueba de meter la antena en un caño de metal y este a tierra, puede darle dirección, asi como se hace en un microfono para hacerlo direccional.


----------



## tinchoball (May 5, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> DJ T3 : Entendía que era como en el telepeaje, pasa que en el telepeaje las características de equipo son diferentes . Lo que yo planteo es una BOBINA que se inserta en el piso a 5 centímetros de profundidad tapada con asfalto, de 1,5 metros de ancho x 0,60 de ancho que detecta el motor aunque esté en movimiento , este mismo equipo acciona la barrera, la abre y la cierra una vez calificado el vehículo-  Se usa mucho en supermercados, instalé y reparé varios  aunque eran importados todos. Despues entenderse entre la antena y -gafete del camión - es historia aparte, pero el sincronismo no fallará porque la potencia puede ser bajísima. Es raro porque estas cosas, se venden llave en mano y con seguro . No sé como no pasó en este caso. Para mi hay gato



Hola! 

la bobina que comentas se implemento en un momento debajo de la posición del camión, se hizo la perforación en el piso y demás. La cuestión es que no depende del sensor, esa parte esta bien, sino de que al sensar un camión, enciende la antena y este lee el camión de al lado, ambos son bien leídos pero es cuestión de emisión no deseada


Gasparv dijo:


> En el parking que utilizo están ambos sistemas. La bobina detectora empotrada en el suelo (que no es ninguna antena) detecta un vehículo parado, y una cámara lee la matrícula. Si estás en la lista de autorizados, la barrera se levanta. En otro caso debes acercar una tarjeta de abonado o el tique de barras para la salida.



Hola Gasparv, las camaras estan montadas para usar de bypass en caso que se de la problematica planteada, el tema es que aveces son ilegibles las patentes de los camiones y termina siendo mas problema. Por eso no se implementa esa cuestion en este momento


----------



## unmonje (May 6, 2021)

Lo del CAÑO es una opción posible para mi . Saludos señores


----------



## antoniomg (May 7, 2021)

Hola, estas jugando con algo complicado. La radiación electromagnética es de las cosas más complejas de controlar. Nunca sabes cuando viene un rebote o algo. Las señales pueden rebotar en diferentes objetos, fijos o móviles. Bloqueas en un lugar y la señal rebota en otro lado. En telefonia celular solucionan esto con diferentes frecuencias. si estas en determinada ubicación solo trabajas en determinada frecuencia, diferente a la de los vecinos, para no contaminar antenas cercanas. No conosco RFID,  Desconozco que se puede hacer y que no. Pregunta. Puedes medir el tiempo de ida vuelta de la señal?. La más lejana tardara más en ir y volver y asi puedes descartar la señal. Puedes elegir una frecuencia mayor?, las frecuencias mayores pueden ser bloqueadas más facilmente que las frecuencias bajas, por si sólo puedes intentar por mallas y jaulas, Tal como en telecomunicaciones, puedes utilizar un TAG tipo 1 (o un canal de frecuencia 1) en la calle A, un TAG tipo 2 (o canal de frecuencia distinto y ojala lejano en frecuencia) en la calle B, un TAG tipo 1 (nuevamente) en la calle C, un TAG tipo 2 (nuevamente). en la calle D y asi. entonces el TAG tipo 1, no contamina la calle cercana B (es de otro tipo, incluso o de otra frecuencia o  de otro canal) y la calle C esta muy lejos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 7, 2021)

Hola a todos , no se si sapen , pero los Tags no logran diferenciar frequenzias que a els llegan , son ezactamente como un receptor de Galena , o sea rectifican la RF recebida y esa misma tensión rectificada auto alimenta lo paso emisor  que por su ves transmite su matricula en una otra frequencia cercana .
!Saludos !


----------



## antoniomg (May 7, 2021)

No puedes cruzar la información? Es decir: supongamos que tienes 4 calles, del 0 al 3. (calle 0 es ficticia, no es calle física, pero con un receptor rfid como si fuese una calle más). entonces se detecta un camión en la calle 0 (calle ficticia) y calle 1=>interpretar como un camión en la calle 1. Se detecta un camión en la calle 0, 1 y 2, pero no en la calle 3=>interpretar como camión en la calle 1 también, se detecta un camión en la calle 1, 2 y 3 =>interpretar como un camión en la calle 2, y asi


----------

